# these are probably stupid questions...



## cryin240 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, here i go..... Question numero uno:Ok i ahve a 1990 240sx that is an automatic does that suck? Number two:How much would it cost for the turbo for my car? Question three:How much of an increase in HP would i get with cold air intake, removing my catayltic converter and the resonator and running straight pipe all the way to the tback and puttin a loud tip on it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cryin240 said:


> Ok, here i go..... Question numero uno:Ok i ahve a 1990 240sx that is an automatic does that suck? Number two:How much would it cost for the turbo for my car? Question three:How much of an increase in HP would i get with cold air intake, removing my catayltic converter and the resonator and running straight pipe all the way to the tback and puttin a loud tip on it?


numero uno : your personal opinion
number two : 3-4grand
question three : about 2.78hp and you'd be called a *** with ur gay, loud and slow 240


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

your stock motor doesn't respond well to bolt ons like muscle cars, or any other car. better off swapping or getting a turbo kit if your stocker has low miles on it. And you can build your own turbo kit for $1000. But that's low ballin it and being resourcefull, not to mention time consuming. Helps to have hook ups too


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

engine swap will be cheaper than buying a turbo kit, with or without install.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

having an auto isn't that bad... you should't be ashamed of it. i'm not 

SHIFT_Automatically.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

*Another stupid question...*

1.- WTF?!!!!! how the hell do i get the god damm shift knob OFF the damm 90 240SX!!!!!!! fuck!!!!! my hand its fucked up!!!!! it wont TURN!!!!!! :balls: LOL

Has anyone mod a 90 240sx to have moon roof? (mine doesnt have it)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You just twist that bitch of a knob off. Go lift some weights or start floggin the dolphin more. It's not that hard if its a stock shift knob


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> You just twist that bitch of a knob off. Go lift some weights or start floggin the dolphin more. It's not that hard if its a stock shift knob



well looks like too much :banhump: got me weaker........still 3 of my friends tried it, and couldnt do shit either, some dude said it wont come off cuss its like permanently atached :wtf:


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah mine wont come off now either. Got the homemade short shifter option going on. Cut that sucker and JB welded the hell out of the knob and put it on there. haha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slo40 said:


> Yeah mine wont come off now either. Got the homemade short shifter option going on. Cut that sucker and JB welded the hell out of the knob and put it on there. haha



LOL!!!!!! i want to switch it because when i frikin changed the clutch i hella scratched it, and the little boot got messed up,


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

my shift knob was a little tough but it came off eventually.... but i was reading on 240sx.org last night about this problem....kinda wierd cause now i have your answer...

wrap a towel around the shift knob and get some plyers.you dont wanna get the knob fucked up, thats what the rag is for.....just twist it with the pliers..

righty tighty lefty loosey could also be your problem


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> my shift knob was a little tough but it came off eventually.... but i was reading on 240sx.org last night about this problem....kinda wierd cause now i have your answer...
> 
> wrap a towel around the shift knob and get some plyers.you dont wanna get the knob fucked up, thats what the rag is for.....just twist it with the pliers..
> 
> righty tighty lefty loosey could also be your problem



Thanks i will try that, hopefully i wont go berserk and destroy the crap out of it.....


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Loki said:


> some dude said it wont come off cuss its like permanently atached :wtf:


He isnt too bright then. :loser: Its a bitch to get off. I used a rag to twist it off. The one on the front clip however was easy to get off.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> my shift knob was a little tough but it came off eventually.... but i was reading on 240sx.org last night about this problem....kinda wierd cause now i have your answer...
> 
> wrap a towel around the shift knob and get some plyers.you dont wanna get the knob fucked up, thats what the rag is for.....just twist it with the pliers..
> 
> righty tighty lefty loosey could also be your problem


which way is left?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> which way is left?



yeah nice question......do i turn towards the passenger side or the driver side?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> yeah nice question......do i turn towards the passenger side or the driver side?


You turn it towards your driver's side, my passenger side 

in other words.. counter clockwise


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> You turn it towards your driver's side, my passenger side
> 
> in other words.. counter clockwise



no friking wonder, i was turning it towards my passenger side.......YOUR driver side!! LOL


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> numero uno : your personal opinion
> number two : 3-4grand
> question three : about 2.78hp and you'd be called a *** with ur gay, loud and slow 240


I love this post!!!!


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

I once read a guys website who was talking about turbo'ing his S14 and he said for the intercooler and boost controller and such it cost him about 10 grand so unless you guys have found a cheap cheap way of doing it i could go with a swap. but then again we do own a poor mans porsche so you probably have found a cheaper way..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^ i cant belive that. most turbo kits go for around 3k, intercooler kit for 500 used and boost controller for 500. unless he did other stuff that you didnt metion, 10k is a highly inflated number.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

thecollector said:


> I love this post!!!!


thank you 


kaptainkrollio said:


> ^ i cant belive that. most turbo kits go for around 3k, intercooler kit for 500 used and boost controller for 500. unless he did other stuff that you didnt metion, 10k is a highly inflated number.


agreed.. just for turbo, fmic, and a boost controller, 10k is too much. i'm sure he has a lot more stuff that he didn't list.. i'm just guessing but these could be some mods that he left out.. radiator/fan upgrade, exhaust, maf, probably injectors, fuel/engine management system, clutch upgrade, etc..


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

cryin240 said:


> Ok, here i go..... Question numero uno:Ok i ahve a 1990 240sx that is an automatic does that suck? Number two:How much would it cost for the turbo for my car? Question three:How much of an increase in HP would i get with cold air intake, removing my catayltic converter and the resonator and running straight pipe all the way to the tback and puttin a loud tip on it?


What are your reasons for needing more power???


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

sorry i couldnt reply sooner but the computer i was on started going crazy eye'd. i dont remember what they guy was running completely but i just remember that he DID have some time in the spotlight wether it was a magazine or movie i dont remember but he was talking about how he didnt recommend turbo since his cost him over ten grand and to bring out its full potential. i tried looking for his website for like an hour but i couldnt. and im pretty sure he wasn't bs'ing because i saw his mods list and...lets just say it was insane...but he wrote a whole section about how he didnt recommend going turbo without some major cash.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

another stupid question!!!!!!!


What do you guys think do i have a chance against a 95 200SX SE?


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Loki said:


> another stupid question!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What do you guys think do i have a chance against a 95 200SX SE?


No chance in hell ....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

projectsr said:


> No chance in hell ....



LOL!!!!!!! that was HARSH!!! oh well the truth at times is painful 

Still, i think a miracle can happen!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Loki said:


> LOL!!!!!!! that was HARSH!!! oh well the truth at times is painful
> 
> Still, i think a miracle can happen!!!!! :fluffy:


Heheee I wasnt being harsh...  
I dont think a 17 sec car can pull on a mid-high 15 sec car. If you beat him I'll be more than happy to drive for him.   :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ah just put a wooden block on his gas pedal. then you shall win. i'm undeafeated vs vipers with that tactic


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ah just put a wooden block on his gas pedal. then you shall win. i'm undeafeated vs vipers with that tactic



LOL thats great!! ^_^ just gotta find a way to sneak in his car! >_<


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Depending on the shift knob you have, you need to take the boot off and unscrew it, this should allow you access to some pins you screw out with an allen key. This was the case with my MOMO shifter.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think he was talking about a usdm 200sx, not the s14 200sx. the usdm is slow as hell


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i think he was talking about a usdm 200sx, not the s14 200sx. the usdm is slow as hell


yes im talking about a regular stock 95 200sx AMERICAN model.


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

*OK I Got a stupid question since this seems to be the stupid question thread*

I have 2 S13's that i have been using for parts. Me and my friend are now wanting to put one of the 2 back together. i was just wanting some opinions on what you think would be easier to put back together. 

1st is a 91 hatchback that was involved in a pretty good engine fire. it burned everything totally off even started to make the fuel rail change shape and it started to make its way to the passenger compartment. 

2nd is a 90 coupe that was involved in a snow and 240 meeting tree incident so basically the drivers side is fooked. It is also starting to show rust up at the strut towers in front, where the hatch is rust free except from where the fire burned it to bare metal but there is no rusting through.

I was first wondering on what everyones opinion on which one i should rebuild was. By the way we are gonna totally strip them both and just make it a cheap drag only/ auto-x screw around car. 

Then i was wondering if anyone knew how sensitive the chassis was to the bending and flexing that occured during the t-boning, ya know if the chassis was now going to be significantly weaker or not if bent back. 

Like i said stupid questions in the stupid question thread. :banhump:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a stupid question too. you know on the fastbacks those seatbelt things in the back? what the hell are they for? im talking about the triangle shaped things for the back seat....it makes absolutely no sense to me or other local 240 owners....

and about the last question....id say use the fire damaged one since the other one prolly has a bent frame and real messed up body. but really you shouldnt use either of those 2 cars i dont think


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i have a stupid question too. you know on the fastbacks those seatbelt things in the back? what the hell are they for? im talking about the triangle shaped things for the back seat....it makes absolutely no sense to me or other local 240 owners....


AHAHAHAAAHAHAAA!! Yeah well you are supposed to use them for the backseat passengers when your drifting in corners. At least its a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

the triangle thingy is the seat belt its hard to explain byut i can use it.

BTW SLO40 you should use the 91 since you can still repaint it, and try to use seats from the other car, or just go to a junky and pull them out ^_^


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

how is it the seatbelt? what the fuck does it clip into? i have lapbelts in the back also so it definately doesnt go into the seatbelt clip thingy whatever. and they have something on them so they cant go into those anyways...what do you do tie them together?!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> how is it the seatbelt? what the fuck does it clip into? i have lapbelts in the back also so it definately doesnt go into the seatbelt clip thingy whatever. and they have something on them so they cant go into those anyways...what do you do tie them together?!



dude, look, you know the lap belt that goes into the locky thingy? well that shit has like a little circular whole that is covered by the BELT, look for it, and that is where you joint the other big ass triangle thingy, its so simple there is no science to it :cheers:


----------

